# Hair in the ring



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

I have been wondering what type hair styles are allowed in the ring(I know puppy clip until a year and then english or continental) but do the Poodles have to have the mile high hair. In other words, is it allowable to go in the ring with an HCC?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yes it is allowable to have an HCC. It doesn't specify length on the standard, just the style, so yes you can have a much shorter coat!!!!

It's just not common though as most judges will go for the big hair 9 times out of 10, regardless of structure.... You need an OUTSTANDING dog, and/or an extra thick skin to take a dog, in a HCC, into an AKC ring. There are only a handful of dogs shown and finished in the HCC. I'm a fan though, I hate caring for the BIG hair, and have dreams of showing in a HCC one day... we'll see. lol!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes, I found an old thread after I posted. I don't really have anything to lose by trying to go in the ring with this clip so I may try it in August. There hasn't even been another female Poodle in the last few shows so maybe I could get WB(ha ha). If nothing else we could get the practice. I might just do it.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Kala I would be willing to grow Ki-ki out and enter her if you would like! So there will be more bitches in the ring...


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

Yes it's acceptable=) I say do it and don't care what anyone thinks-yes, it typically seems harder to win but in my opinion... to be out showing for fun and experience sure beats sitting at home! If ya win more power to ya!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> Kala I would be willing to grow Ki-ki out and enter her if you would like! So there will be more bitches in the ring...


Ha! It would be fun! We could set up together and just have fun. The shows here are really fun and just like a big get-together with plate lunches and all. (except for the Hawaii Westminster(ha ha) at the Blaisdell) that one is loud and inside. There are some big time show Poodle people but they either aren't showing anything right now or are showing in the mainland. I suppose they may start showing again in August. Either way-it would be fun!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

4theLOVEofPOODLES said:


> Yes it's acceptable=) I say do it and don't care what anyone thinks-yes, it typically seems harder to win but in my opinion... to be out showing for fun and experience sure beats sitting at home! If ya win more power to ya!


I am seriously thinking about it. We are going to be at the show anyway with our PWD so if her hair can last while we are gone on vacation, then when I get back I can get serious about ring work again.


----------

